# Google reviews



## Repaint Florida

Being goolge is the #1 search engine what do you do to get reviews?

do you even try? 

do google reviews help?


----------



## chrisn

Repaint Florida said:


> Being goolge is the #1 search engine what do you do to get reviews?
> 
> do you even try?
> 
> do google reviews help?


 
I would imagine giving them $$$ helps


----------



## lilpaintchic

We don't bother...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta Painting

I get a few a year all positive how great we are bla bla bla I never ask...Not just Google BTW.... Do they help hell yes people read them the phone rings and they tell me they have read the reviews before calling. 

They also prompt all the lead sites to call as well as lenders other's trying to sell me something so it's a trade off...

Are they putting me on the first page dunno but I am...


----------



## jgonza

Google says reviews don't help from an SEO standpoint, and yet usually the number one guy has the most reviews. Our website doesn't have any reviews, and we are on page 1!


----------



## PDH Painting

It helps when you are higher than so and so. So my answer is Yes. Ask your customers to leave you a five star review.


----------



## Jeff A

In 2017, reviews matter for all businesses. There's nothing like social proof and testimonies from past clients saying you do great work. It's good to show up top in google, but if you don't have reviews and the next guy does, who do you think the customer will have an easier time trusting and giving their money to? Not everyone will take the time to review, but why not at ask? 

*Jeff A.*


----------



## ffpaintingco

Reviews definitely help, i think they make you stand out from the competition. I am sure that they give a boost to your position as well. 

You could try sending an email to customers with a link to your review page. You can also print business cards with instructions on how to leave a review.


----------



## Brushman4

What's everyone's opinion on Yelp reviews?


----------



## Rbriggs82

Brushman4 said:


> What's everyone's opinion on Yelp reviews?


I'll take it but it's not something I actively pursue. I'd much rather get a Google or Angie's List review 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

The reason I'm asking is in my market for trade type reviews, Yelp has at least a 6 to 1 advantage over google reviews. This is true in almost all categories, including restaurants!


----------



## mles

Google reviews definitely help your seo and help you rank higher in Google. Here are a few reasons why every company should think about getting more Google reviews on regular basis.


----------



## stl911

here is my story. when i was onsite for estimate, i asked HO how he found me. he told me that he found me on Instagram first, then, he saw my ads after searching for painters on google. he went through my website but he did not pick up the phone right away until he searched my reviews on google and found my google reviews. the other HO as marketing manager for insurance company that she works for told me google review is good because people go to google first if they dont know something. for myself, homestar is the site similar to angieslist for all contractor's review. however, i am small and just started 4 years ago, i dont have the budget to pay them $200 and more per month only for reviews. by the way, my competitor does not run any ads anywhere but they have 22 google reviews and they are on page 1 for several keywords. so i guess google review can help seo for sure


----------



## Popp's Painting

mles said:


> Google reviews definitely help your seo and help you rank higher in Google. Here are a few
> why every company should think about getting more Google reviews on regular basis.




Thanks for that info. I will be setting up a website soon and can use all the tips I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason123

What I have done is give a small reabte of 10 - 15 dollars for them to take the time to give a review. It has worked very well.


----------



## CApainter

jason123 said:


> What I have done is give a small reabte of 10 - 15 dollars for them to take the time to give a review. It has worked very well.


Do you think the customer feels obligated to give you a good review since they received a reward? I suppose it doesn't matter as long as it's a good review, and the workmanship demonstrated that.


----------



## gabby

We have hundreds of reviews on Yelp, Angie's list, home advisor, but only 3 on google but as we research SEO etc, we realize google is very important.

When we finish a job, we send the client a thank you letter and ask them to review, we also call them and ask the same.

We just started tracking leads etc and here is where we are getting our residential business.

I copied and pasted from an excel sheet but the table is crooked, you will see what the source of the estimate was, and whether we got business from it.
We had 9 estimates from Angies list and not one job...

Total Appointments:	50 
Total Estimates :	42 
# of Jobs Signed:	8 

Leads from:	# of Leads	% of Leads	# of Leads Signed	% of Leads Signed
Home Advisor	9	18.00%	2	25.00%
YELP	6	12.00%	0 0.00%
Angie's List 10	20.00%	0	0.00%
TL Truck	3	6.00%	0	0.00%
TL Website	1	2.00%	0	0.00%
Previous Client	9	18.00%	3	37.50%
Sergio Sr - Friend	1	2.00%	0	0.00%
Herb Barrack	1	2.00%	0	0.00%
Coleen Choisser	2	4.00%	1	12.50%
Mike Barrack	1	2.00%	1	12.50%
NextDoor	1	2.00%	0	0.00%
Friend	2	4.00%	0	0.00%
Online	2	4.00%	0	0.00%
Internet	1	2.00%	1	12.50%
Coworker	1	2.00%	0	0.00%

50	100.00%	8	100.00%


----------



## jennifertemple

gabby said:


> We had 9 estimates from Angies list and not one job...
> 
> Total Appointments: 50
> Total Estimates : 42
> # of Jobs Signed: 8
> 
> Leads from: # of Leads % of Leads # of Leads Signed % of Leads Signed
> Home Advisor 9 18.00% 2 25.00%
> YELP 6 12.00% 0 0.00%
> Angie's List 10 20.00% 0 0.00%
> TL Truck 3 6.00% 0 0.00%
> TL Website 1 2.00% 0 0.00%
> Previous Client 9 18.00% 3 37.50%
> Sergio Sr - Friend 1 2.00% 0 0.00%
> Herb Barrack 1 2.00% 0 0.00%
> Coleen Choisser 2 4.00% 1 12.50%
> Mike Barrack 1 2.00% 1 12.50%
> NextDoor 1 2.00% 0 0.00%
> Friend 2 4.00% 0 0.00%
> Online 2 4.00% 0 0.00%
> Internet 1 2.00% 1 12.50%
> Coworker 1 2.00% 0 0.00%
> 
> 50 100.00% 8 100.00%


Looks like previous client referrals are still the leader when it comes to actual work generated! Most of my painting life that is what always generated the most work for me, too.


----------

